# QSC-DSP30 set up/equipment guide?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,
Really green on the room EQ topic but would like to get started. I ordered a QSC DSP-30 but need to know what I need to integrate it and take measurments? I have a laptop that I could use to set it up and take the measurments and I also have a Ratshack SPL meter. Any thoughts or advice would be truly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You will need to download and become familiar with REW software, used to measure the room and recommend the filters. 

You will also need an external USB soundcard for your laptop. The internal soundcards in laptops are unsuitable. You can read about this in the REW Help files. They're quite good.

You'll also need a few cables for connecting your SPL meter to the laptop and also the laptop to your receiver.

There is no DSP30 in the list of adapted units in REW, so you'll need to examine the software that comes with the DSP30 for a match in REW in the method of setting the parametric values with an equalizer used in REW. Each type uses different methods of defining filter Q. Shouldn't be a problem. 

If there are specific questions - I'm sure we can answer.

brucek


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Bruce, thanks for the response. Is the Soundblaster Live USB card ideal for this application or is there a better option?

Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

A lot of members here use that card, and so you'll have lots of help, plus the knowledge that we know it works well with REW. The price is pretty good also.

brucek


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, I got all my equipment (finally) but need to know how to hook it up to my processor/dB meter. I have the interconnect diagram but wondering if there is an adapter I need to buy since the SB Live doesn't accept RCA connections. 

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Most soundcards accept 1/8" (3.5 mm) stereo plugs into their 1/8" stereo jacks.

You need an adapter like one of these. I like the wired type rather than the bulky slug. They break the stereo left and right channels into two RCA connectors. REW uses only one channel (i.e. right channel), so one end will not be used. You still need the stereo adapter though. Mono will not do.

















You should read the REW HELP files. It's all in there. 

brucek


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Bruce. I didn't know REW only uses the right channel. Good to know. 
Thanks again for the link.
Joe


----------



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

One last thing, I only need one rca between the dB meter and one rca to the processor? I want to be sure i can get by with a pair of them and not have to buy two pairs.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I didn't know REW only uses the right channel.


It's actually selectable, left or right....



> I only need one rca between the dB meter and one rca to the processor?


Yep...

brucek


----------

